# Smoked Chicken Thighs Wrapped in Bacon with Mushroom Stuffing



## stevecylka (Jun 21, 2012)

We are in the middle of a heat wave up here in Toronto and my deck got even hotter, while I had my Bradley cooking up these little beauties!! I have come to love chicken thighs on the smoker! both bone in and boneless, thighs take to the smoker wonderfully!! These were boneless chicken thighs that I stuffed with a mushroom and parsley mixture and then wrapped it all in bacon. Normally I stuff the thighs with something gooey and cheesy but this mushroom stuffing was actually awesome! 

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2...ighs-wrapped-in-bacon-with-mushroom-stuffing/


----------



## hhookk (Jun 21, 2012)

Those look awesome. Great job. Can't wait to try some.


----------



## dnic (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow looks great


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow those look great!

What a awsome color you got on them, I think I can taste it by lookn at it.....lol


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

Those look delicious! Thighs are a fav with us.

Would you mind updating your profile with your location please? It helps when answering questions to know where you are.

Thanks for the link to the recipe, sounds like my kind of stuffing!


----------



## sam3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job again Steve.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks great. Like the mushroom stuffing. Will have to try this


----------



## stevecylka (Jun 21, 2012)

updated my location in my profile. :) I am a Canuck living in Toronto. Got a little heat wave up here right now.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 21, 2012)

Very tasty looking morsels
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  of good food y’all did there.  I really like it.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 23, 2012)

looks tasty...I'll have to try it!


----------



## zahlgren (Jun 25, 2012)

Gonna be trying this! Great Job!


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 1, 2012)

Made your stuffed chicken today. Your thighs must have been twice the size of mine - I reached 170 in only an hour & 10 minutes in the biggest piece. Gonna have to stall for an hour to dinner because it went much faster in my smoker. I used an Alder/Cherry pellet in my AMNPS at 250*. They sure do smell good right now, I think I'll put them under the broiler for a few minutes to crisp up the bacon before serving.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2012)

Dude you are the "THIGH MASTER"

Move over Suzanne Somers (guess I'm showing my age here)


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)

Those look awesome - thanks for sharing


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 3, 2012)

Just an update to dinner the other night - I put them under the broiler for 4 minutes each side and the bacon came out perfectly. They tasted awesome, so Steve's recipe is a keeper! The wife gave two thumbs up, and grabbed the last thigh - I guess next time I have to make more!


----------



## stevecylka (Jul 4, 2012)

Baja Traveler - I am so glad they turned out well for you. My wife loved them also. She was a big fan of the mushroom stuffing. It is possible that my thighs were larger than yours. That is the nice thing about paying attention to the internal temperature - everyones smoker holds at different temps and have different size of meat. Only following the time is usually not sufficient eh.

I put mine on the grill for a couple minutes to crisp up the bacon. That worked out really well.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jul 9, 2012)

Tried these on Saturday and we thought they were great. I added a sprinkle of Jeff's Rub prior to smoking for an added bit. Also rolled them around on the grill for a couple of minutes. We will definitely be doing this again. I wonder how the recipe would be using skin-on beasts, stuffed of course, and seasoning added under the skin? Perhaps smoke them skin side down with a slice of bacon on top. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevecylka (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad they worked for you jwbtulsa. I have thrown them on the grill sometimes as well if the bacon needs crisping. Trying it with skin on might work as well. The skin or bacon would serve the same function of keeping the moisture in so that the meat doesn't dry out.


----------



## rickypro (Sep 12, 2012)

Those look great!  I am doing some tonight stuffed with Italian cream cheese.  Hope they turn out good!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 12, 2012)

Steve,

     Great post. I will be doing the thighs this weekend! Also, I really enjoyed visiting the "Black Peppercorn." You seem to really enjoy cooking and I commend you on your efforts and results.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe, I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## gene t (Sep 13, 2012)

You're killing me Steve!!!!!


----------



## stevecylka (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks bwSmith! I do love cooking and enjoy sharing the recipes I develop on my site. I hope those chicken thighs turned out well!


----------

